# If you were to design a scroll saw, what'd be your priority?



## martinka (27 Sep 2016)

Now I've stopped shaking, mine would be to silence the *BANG* when a blade breaks. :mrgreen: It's 4 or 5 years since I got my first scroll saw, and I am still not used to it, and as it's been a lot of months since I did any scrolling, it was even more of a shock to the system today.

I watched a video today of someone sealing a 3000psi hydraulic connector with chewing gum. I wonder if we could make blades out of it?


----------



## NazNomad (27 Sep 2016)

I think my priority would be adequate dust extraction,,, and then just slap a Delta sticker on it.


----------



## Claymore (27 Sep 2016)

.......


----------



## bodgerbaz (28 Sep 2016)

To avoid the *bang* and subsequent clatter of loose unattached metal components why not try earphones piping soft relaxing musak . . . but don't drop off Martin ;-)


----------



## NazNomad (28 Sep 2016)

I can suffer the 'bang' on my saw, it's just when the table insert leaps out of its socket and does a 'James Brown dancing' impression that really wakes me up.


----------



## martinka (28 Sep 2016)

I'm not sure which bit bangs, Brian. Is it the actual blade that makes the noise, or the top arm on the stop at the back? It'd be a bit difficult to experiment to find out. 

I don't know if the Axminster is the same, but the stop for the top arm, at the back of the frame, has a rubber or foam ring round it, no doubt to lessen the crash of the arm into the frame when a blade breaks. On mine I removed that and ground a flat so that I could lift the arm higher to make it easier when doing internal cuts. I could replace that and see if it's any better, though it might be 6 months before it happens again. The anticipation of the bang for six months will leave me a nervous wreck. :mrgreen:


----------



## martinka (28 Sep 2016)

bodgerbaz":2768lbc8 said:


> To avoid the *bang* and subsequent clatter of loose unattached metal components why not try earphones piping soft relaxing musak . . . but don't drop off Martin ;-)



I do wear earphones most of the time, but it's Sod's Law that I won't have them in when a blade breaks. Soft relaxing music, eh? Deep Purple it is then. 



naznomad":2768lbc8 said:


> I can suffer the 'bang' on my saw, it's just when the table insert leaps out of its socket and does a 'James Brown dancing' impression that really wakes me up.



I bet that can be distracting. It can't happen on mine as I have a sub-table.


----------



## novocaine (28 Sep 2016)

I don't like the fiddle of having to fit blades in blade clamps so how about 1 continuous blade, obviously this would need to move in one direction only so maybe a couple of wheels above and below it to turn it, perhaps a way to fit the blade through the table would be a good idea too. 

second thoughts I can't see that catching on, seems a waste really.


----------



## ChrisR (28 Sep 2016)

Complete auto blade tension.

I have become desensitised to the scroll saw blades snapping, but still jump out of my skin when a band saw blade breaks. :shock: 

Chris.


----------



## Claymore (28 Sep 2016)

.........


----------



## NazNomad (28 Sep 2016)

Ooh, a table that you can raise and lower to utilise another 70% of your blunt blades.

I made a sub-table for my SiP but hated it.


----------



## dynax (28 Sep 2016)

i would have a split table with pivot points at the rear so that the table can be seperated at the front to give better access to the bottom clamp


----------



## Claymore (28 Sep 2016)

..........


----------



## happymadison1978 (28 Sep 2016)

what about a damper on the rear of the top arm to soften the bang?

Maybe a linear potentiometer style pedal like a sewing machine for the really fine detail work/variable speed?

(sorry if I'm way off, I'm thinking as someone who last used a scroll saw 22 years ago, and did some stuff in acrylic.


----------



## NazNomad (28 Sep 2016)

Claymore":2tho7zl6 said:


> ... bet they are flag crackers now lol



Dee Dee isn't.


----------



## Claymore (28 Sep 2016)

..........


----------



## scrimper (1 Oct 2016)

I have been using fretsaws for 50 years and I have never got used to the shock of a blade breaking, every-time I practically jump out of my skin, of course it's actually caused by the spring at the back which stops the motion of the blade on breakage, without it the broken end of the blade would continue to 'jab' at the work-piece or the operators hands if under the blade end. Ironically it's a safety principle to save ones hands being punctured but in my case it is more likely to cause a heart attack!


----------



## NazNomad (7 Nov 2016)

After the past two days, a heated table/bed on the saw would have made it much nicer.


----------



## Claymore (7 Nov 2016)

.........


----------



## NazNomad (7 Nov 2016)

That's a good idea, I have a piece of that cushion-floor somewhere.


----------



## Claymore (7 Nov 2016)

...........


----------



## JanetsBears (10 Dec 2016)

As a complete beginner, an adjustable (for wood thickness) laser dot while cutting, showing the exact position my blade should be in. This would allow me to easily see that I was pushing the blade sideways.

Well, I did say I was a beginner! ☺

Chris


----------



## Aggrajag (10 Dec 2016)

I don't know if it's me or my scrollsaw (EX16) but I've only had 2 blades break in the 13 months I've used it, I have more problems with it slipping out of the bottom clamp and then bending the blade into a terrible Z shape.


----------



## Wildman (10 Dec 2016)

NazNomad":x2f5pmzy said:


> Ooh, a table that you can raise and lower to utilise another 70% of your blunt blades.
> 
> I made a sub-table for my SiP but hated it.


 now that is a very constructive suggestion.


----------



## woodpig (10 Dec 2016)

Colour - it should be painted a nice restful shade of pale green. :lol:


----------



## NazNomad (10 Dec 2016)

woodpig":vq4g5t9s said:


> Colour - it should be painted a nice restful shade of pale green. :lol:



Add a splash of grey and charge 10x the price too?


----------

